# Kleine Motoren für Pumpe



## slma (6 August 2007)

Hallo!

Suche Motoren, die wir in der Hauptschule im Werkunterricht benutzt haben, mit 4,5V Batterie um kleine Holzboote zu betreiben.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man sowas herbekommt?
Dazu habe ich auch einmal eine kleine Pumpe ( eigentlich war es nur ein Plastikgehäuse in das man den Motor steckte, nur um ein bisschen Wasser zu Pumpen) in einem Katalog gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr welcher das war.
Hat jemand Ahnung wo ma sowas herbekommt bzw welche solche Handwerkskataloge es gibt?

Hier noch ein Foto vom Motor mit 2€ Stück zum Vergleich...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## slma (6 August 2007)

Danke bin schon fündig geworden

Falls wen intressiert: http://winkler.turbo.at/shop_at/product_info.php?cPath=1100_1201&products_id=8042


----------



## nade (6 August 2007)

Mhm... mal die Modellbausites durchforstet?
www.conrad.de z.b. hat da auch schöne üble *mehhhr Powwääähhhrrrr Motoren. Hab zwar nichtsmehr mit Modellbua zu tun, aber hab da gesehen, das die auch "mini Drehstrommotoren" mittlerweile drin haben. Fleischman... Husemann... Damitz...Vedico.... Robbe... Graupner.... Die letzten 2 haben sogar auf Boot/Schiffbereich einiges im Programm.
Der andere Teil ist mehr auf Truckmodellbau und Baumaschinenbau. Sind zudem leider nicht alle, aber was mir gerade als Modellbauvertriebe inc Gedächtniss kam.


----------



## maxi (7 August 2007)

Vielleicht ist es hilfreich:
Wenn du mehr Power haben möchtest aber auf Gewicht und Leistung achten musst, Neodyme Motoren (seltene Erden) sind da dann sehr klasse.

Grüsse


----------



## TommyG (7 August 2007)

www.pollin.de

zumindest preislich ziemlich interessant. Liefern auch ok..

*Erfolg*


----------

